

Show HN: iPad IDE with syntax highlight editor and GitHub support - donny
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/worqshop/id499843958?ls=1&mt=8

======
donny
I spent half a year to develop this. It's still small, a minimum viable
product, and I'm adding more features (and fixing bugs).

The goal is to have an IDE for the iPad and not just another editor
(Simplenote, Evernote, etc).

At the moment, it supports importing projects from GitHub and pushing changes
to GitHub. But, with the GitHub web hooks you can do some nice things: update
your GitHub pages, deploy your app to AppHarbor or StackMob from your iPad,
etc…

~~~
miles_matthias
Sweet, nice work!

